# E.w.l. Borodino



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Looking for info for a pal of mine his father sailed on the Borodino in the 1960s his father name was Davidson and he was a steward on the ship any info please sam2182sw


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Sorry lads got the wrong name his name was Dawson sam2182


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Presumably that would be the 1950-built cargo-passenger vessel built by the Ailsa Shipbuilding Company here in Troon, for the Ellerman Wilson Line of Hull. She was a fine looking ship, Ailsa's yard No. 468, and whilst I know she had a triple expansion steam engine and L.P. Turbine, I am not sure whether her machinery was the product of the yard or whether they bought it in.  She was around 3,200 tons which was a fair size for Ailsa Shipyard.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi yes thats the one i worked on her lots of times when repairs wanted doing sam


----------



## barrow-boy (Jun 23, 2005)

Is this the one Sam


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

sam2182sw :

Have now established that the builder - Ailsa Shipbuilding Company - manufactured her machinery (steam), her tonnage was 3,206 (Gross) and that she was broken up in 1967. That surprised me. Ailsa ships generally lasted much longer than that life span. The Yard built five of these vessels for Ellerman's Wilson Line.

There is an excellent photograph of her in George O' Hara's 1997 book "Ironfighters, Outfitters and Bowler Hatters" (ISBN 0 9530821 0 5) published by Clyard Novella Ltd.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

yes that is her sam


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

still looking for info about Mr Dawson who was a steward on the Borodino in the 60s any help sam


----------



## Stag (May 27, 2008)

Hi Sam,Re Dawson.
Was his first name Colin?If so Isailed with a colin Dawson on the E.W.L. S.S.Rollo in 1964
He was sailing A.S.There was also a colin Dawson who sailed Bosun in the S.S.Ariosto on the Denmark run.
Best Regards
Stag


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Stag i will find out his first name on saturday night i will ask his son sam


----------

